# three eighths is hard for me



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am getting pretty frustrated with my 3/8 steel ammo. I am not very accurate with it. I shoot mostly from 10 and 11 yards. My accuracy with 3/8 ammo is pretty bad. The minute I take it up to 7/16 or 1/2 my accuracy improves dramatically.

I thought it might be just a matter of practicing more with the 3/8 balls. So for the past 3 weeks or so I have been shooting a LOT with 3/8. A really LOT. I still stink with it. I have changed bandsets several times, used various tube setups, and even tried to blame it on different styles of slingshot. But the fact remains that I am way more accurate with 7/16th ammo. The only exception is with single 3/4 to half tapered TheraBand Black. And that's only because they are too weak for anything above 3/8.

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I do.
I've tried a few times lately to shoot 3/8" and I just don't care for it. For me it's like it's hard to ""make a connection " with 3/8" the way I can with 7/16" or 1/2". Sure they drop less in flight (over long distances, that is) but other than that they don't seem to shoot as true as bigger ammo.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I also have a lot of trouble with 3/8". I think my problem is with gripping the ammo inconsistently and having poor releases as a result.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmmm ... I am no better with 3/8 steel than with anything else. I prefer to shoot my hunting slugs ... their cylindrical shape is easier for me to place and release consistently. Certainly the 3/8 takes more care for me to shoot reasonably, but if I pay attention it does not work badly. Perhaps it is a function of hand size.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive got the answer to your problems, shoot it over to my front door . ill shoot it for you to figure out the problem :neener: .

you guys have the same problem with smaller ammo, like say 1/4" ? if so , shoot it over also . :rofl:


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm actually best with 3/8", but that's probably down to two reasons:

1. I shoot 3/8" more than anything else.

2. I have pretty small hands, so maybe I can grip this size better than those with big paws - there's got to be some benefit, right?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is making me think it's probably a release problem I'm having, since I do have problems with gripping in my pouch hand. I get a much better grip with the larger ammo. But it still seems as if the 3/8ths doesn't fly as true...


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i have to strain more to hold the little balls too... bigger balls give a better release. unfortunately i have 20 something lbs of 3/8 sitting here and i don't shoot it. i usually take it stumping.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I know from handloading ammo that the bullet crimp is important for consistent pressure, velocity, and accuracy. Think of your thumb and forefinger as a bullet crimp. The smaller the ammo, the more difficult it is to apply the same grip shot after shot. I prefer to shoot .44 because it's easier to get a good grip on it, and I find I am more accurate with larger balls, which ain't sayin' much . I also find bullets easier to shoot consistently than balls.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I also find bullets easier to shoot consistently than balls.


Sorry to sound dumb Henry, but do you mean ammo like the hunting slugs preferred by Charles, or actual bullets?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

He means lead hand loading ammo or conicals


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SlingDaddy said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I also find bullets easier to shoot consistently than balls.
> ...


I mean bullets. Charles shoots cylindrical lead slugs. I shoot 160 grain lead .357 and 194 grain .45 bullets. From your question, I assume you are using "bullet" as "cartridge", like most mass media "reporters" do. A bullet is only the projectile part of a cartridge.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I also find bullets easier to shoot consistently than balls.
> 
> Sorry to sound dumb Henry, but do you mean ammo like the hunting slugs preferred by Charles, or actual bullets?
> 
> I mean bullets. Charles shoots cylindrical lead slugs. I shoot 160 grain lead .357 and 194 grain .45 bullets. From your question, I assume you are using "bullet" as "cartridge", like most mass media "reporters" do. A bullet is only the projectile part of a cartridge.


No - I really did mean "bullet", not "cartridge", but wasn't sure if I was missing a joke somewhere along the line (as I've not seen you mention them in previous posts of yours that I've read).


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

By my poor experience, I notice that when I change ammo, whether to bigger or smaller pieces, I loose some percentage of accuracy. And I think that is due to various factors. Some of them might be psychological. The fear of fork hits with larger ammo and the fear of flyers with smaller ammo. I think one should keep practising with similar sizes/weights of ammo. That's, in my view, maybe a reason for the problems you have, Dayhiker!!

Cheers, mate 

Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> By my poor experience, I notice that when I change ammo, whether to bigger or smaller pieces, I loose some percentage of accuracy. And I think that is due to various factors. Some of them might be psychological. The fear of fork hits with larger ammo and the fear of flyers with smaller ammo. I think one should keep practising with similar sizes/weights of ammo. That's, in my view, maybe a reason for the problems you have, Dayhiker!!
> 
> Cheers, mate
> 
> Q


No, that was my first suspicion, Q-man, but I have ruled that out. For the past 3 weeks to a month I have shot probably a hundred 3/8 balls to every larger ball.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SlingDaddy said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I also find bullets easier to shoot consistently than balls.
> ...


I've only mentioned shooting bullets a couple of times, so it would be real easy to miss the posts. I have a Lee mold for .357 bullets and a brass mold for .45 ball and conicals that came with my Colt 1860 replica. The .357 bullets nicely fill the gap between my 120 grain .44 and 185 grain .50 balls and the conical .45 extends the range of weights I have available. I don't shoot a lot of either because the .357s go into my reloads, and the .45 mold is brass and gets hot quickly, so it's not much fun to use.

For what it's worth, at 10 yards I don't see any difference in accuracy between bullets and balls.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> SlingDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


At ten yards, 1/2 inch slices off a piece rebar are pretty accurate too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I find it easier to cast lead than to cut steel rod. Arturo likes rebar and ready-rod cutoffs, and he affirms their accuracy.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I've only mentioned shooting bullets a couple of times, so it would be real easy to miss the posts. I have a Lee mold for .357 bullets and a brass mold for .45 ball and conicals that came with my Colt 1860 replica. The .357 bullets nicely fill the gap between my 120 grain .44 and 185 grain .50 balls and the conical .45 extends the range of weights I have available. I don't shoot a lot of either because the .357s go into my reloads, and the .45 mold is brass and gets hot quickly, so it's not much fun to use.
> 
> For what it's worth, at 10 yards I don't see any difference in accuracy between bullets and balls.


Thanks for the clarification Henry. I guess that using reloading stock (especially if cast from a single gang mold) as slingshot ammo is an alien concept to somebody who lives in a country where very few people have the privilege of owning firearms!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles said:


> I find it easier to cast lead than to cut steel rod. Arturo likes rebar and ready-rod cutoffs, and he affirms their accuracy.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Charles, I use an angle grinder to cut them off. But I only cut maybe 8 or 10 at a time. They are strictly for hunting -- where I'm only likely to get off a couple of shots all day. I do practice with them once in a while with my catch box, though.

I have a brand new electric lead-melting pot, which I haven't used yet, and a supply of lead, but have been too lazy this year to set up and use it.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I like 3/8" steel and cast my own lead in 3/8" and 1/2" I also occasionally shoot 1/4" steel, 1/2" and 7/16" glass marbles. The lead seems to drop faster for me, so I shoot 3/8" steel the most. For back yard plinking it is my favorite. I would want something heavier for distance shooting with heavy bandsets or for hunting small game.


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Dayhiker, you called my attention to this topic!
I start shooting with 3/8 steel, have lots of this ammo and was the unic I used till now.
At 10-12m my shooting is very inconsistent and now I know why.
I tried 7/16BB at this distance, with the same setup I was using, and VOILÁ : much better accuracy.

thanks for the topic

LP


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I had the same problem until I tried a paper thin light weight pouch and moved the shot in front of my first knuckle. It feels almost like a finger tip hold. I think even a moderate weight pouch can have an effect on lighter shot. I notice this when I was weaving pouches. The heavy shot worked where the light shot gave me flyers. Now I can shoot the 3/8 steel just like the heavy stuff.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I can understand with us each being different in anatomy, physical challenges, pouch grip location etc., that an ammo size will suit our condition(s) best.

Additionally, I do believe a change in ammo size can require an adjustment. Perhaps, more strongly I have noticed if I try to go back to shooting BBs which I got quite accurate with, I struggle to shoot as well "out the gate" when going back to BBs. But not so much toggling back and forth with ammo from 5/16 to 7/16 (larger ammo sizes). So I believe the smaller ammo has the potential to be more fussy to be accurate with. Add that with any personal characteristics as mentioned above, it surely may not be a matter of practice that we will get better. Though, I do believe with any ammo we can get better no matter the condition. Yet, most possibly, never attain the accuracy with a certain size as with another.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I had the same problem until I tried a paper thin light weight pouch and moved the shot in front of my first knuckle. It feels almost like a finger tip hold. I think even a moderate weight pouch can have an effect on lighter shot. I notice this when I was weaving pouches. The heavy shot worked where the light shot gave me flyers. Now I can shoot the 3/8 steel just like the heavy stuff.


True, Henry. You must use very light pouch with 3/8th. That is a *big *key!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I can understand with us each being different in anatomy, physical challenges, pouch grip location etc., that an ammo size will suit our condition(s) best.
> 
> Additionally, I do believe a change in ammo size can require an adjustment. Perhaps, more strongly I have noticed if I try to go back to shooting BBs which I got quite accurate with, I struggle to shoot as well "out the gate" when going back to BBs. But not so much toggling back and forth with ammo from 5/16 to 7/16 (larger ammo sizes). So I believe the smaller ammo has the potential to be more fussy to be accurate with. Add that with any personal characteristics as mentioned above, it surely may not be a matter of practice that we will get better. Though, I do believe with any ammo we can get better no matter the condition. Yet, most possibly, never attain the accuracy with a certain size as with another.


Ray, I have a strong suspicion that steel balls, 3/8 and below, as well as light marbles, just do not fly as straight as 7/16ths and above at distances of ten yards and above. I might be wrong, but that's the way it seems to me.

But I know I still have a grip problem which, however, only compounds the problem for me.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand with us each being different in anatomy, physical challenges, pouch grip location etc., that an ammo size will suit our condition(s) best.
> ...


I have seen my 3/8 curve at longer distances. Corroded steel and pristine. Though, I don't believe I have seen them curve when I am really paying attention to loading, pouch grip and release unless there is a wind that will affect the flight. And that the ammo is not corroded.

The corrosion is something I know for a fact has an affect on steel ammo's flight. At least with 3/8, which I shoot mostly. In my yard the few pine trees have made the soil acidic and if the ammo gets left out long enough and my magnet picks it up it is corroded all over. Even when it is washed to get rid of soil these corroded ammo I definitely see curve. Some of the curve I know at times is partly from me with the way my bands are drawn an twisted some.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a thought- would switching to smaller ammo (like 1/4) for a while possibly cause improvement when you go back to the 3/8? Kinda like shooting at very small targets, when you go back to shooting at a soda can it looks like an oil drum for a while...

My ammo recovery rate is effectively zero so I like 3/8 and other small ammo for economy. I do lots of plinking whilst walking the woods.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BrokenPins said:


> Just a thought- would switching to smaller ammo (like 1/4) for a while possibly cause improvement when you go back to the 3/8? Kinda like shooting at very small targets, when you go back to shooting at a soda can it looks like an oil drum for a while...
> 
> My ammo recovery rate is effectively zero so I like 3/8 and other small ammo for economy. I do lots of plinking whilst walking the woods.


I can't get a grip on anything below 3/8ths (arthritis & nerve damage in my pouch hand)


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear that bud. Glad you can still shoot 3/8 and up tho! And carve-I love your work. All the best.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Charles said:


> Hmmmm ... I am no better with 3/8 steel than with anything else. I prefer to shoot my hunting slugs ... their cylindrical shape is easier for me to place and release consistently. Certainly the 3/8 takes more care for me to shoot reasonably, but if I pay attention it does not work badly. Perhaps it is a function of hand size.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Same for me ... cylindrical shape eliminates one of the two axis of "degree of freedom" that a spherical ammo has which is very critical just releasing (maximum acceleration) even with a center hole in the pouch, a little misaligned force will deviate the trajectory (flyers) ... with the slugs in gangsta style you must care mainly on elevation, and also a heavy ammo has more inertia so tend to deviate less when maximum acceleration starts. My experience is that light ammo performs better with light rubber and rather long draw ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------

